# Putzmittel ins TFT gelaufen...



## lefrog (24 September 2005)

Mahlzeit...

So ein verdammter Mist so ein blöder... 
Bei der wöchentlichen Reinigung meines Siemens Programmiergerätes ist mit ein wenig viel Sidolin auf das TFT gekommen, sodass dieses unten in zwischen die Abdeckung und das TFT gelaufen ist... Nicht nur das, das ist anscheinend irgendwie in das TFT gelangt, so dass ich nun im unteren Bereich einen ca. 5-8cm Breiten Streifen und Flecken im TFT habe, die schon ein wenig kleiner geworden sind... da ist also nun die Flüßigkeit dazwischen...
Ich habe heut schnell ein neues Display bestellt (um die 200€), aber dennoch meine Frage: ist das noch irgendwie zu retten? Ausgebaut hatte ich das schon, da es aber verklebt ist wollte ich nicht weiter zerlegen.... Noch funktioniert es ja...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## seeba (24 September 2005)

Nehm keine Reinigungmittel mehr für's TFT sondern nur noch feuchte (nicht nass) Tücher oder sowas! Mir auch schon passiert, aber da ist nichts mehr zu machen!


----------



## Josef (25 September 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm keine Reinigungmittel mehr für's TFT...



Das Siemens FieldPg hat nur IP30 da sollte man nach möglichkeit
nicht mit Flüßigkeiten dran.  

mfg
Josef


----------



## lefrog (25 September 2005)

Nundenn, ich habe nun diese schmerzhafte Erfahrung gemacht...
Und ich hoffe das das neue Display bald ankommt, und das es passt... 
Eingebaut ist ein LTM14C500S von Toshiba, dieses habe ich über http://www.tdcomponents.com/ bestellt... ich bin gespannt... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 September 2005)

Hallo,

zum Reinigen von TFTs sind am besten Tücher aus 
reiner Baumwolle geeignet, z. B. Trikotstoffe.

Kücherrolle und sonstige Papiertücher oder Stofftücher 
mit Kunstfaser verkratzen die Oberfläche.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lefrog (27 September 2005)

So...
Das neue TFT ist heut angekommen, ich habe das soeben montiert....
Und siehe da, ich habe echt das Gefühl das dieses ein besseres Bild macht... 

Eingebaut war ein Toshiba LTM14C500S, nun ist ein Toshiba LTM14C446 eingebaut... ich bin beeindruckt... und das ganze für "nur" 240€ inkl. Versand - der Schaden hält sich also in Grenzen, wenn man bedenkt das wir für das Gerät 4260€ gezahlt haben... Gut, inkl. Software... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

